

Jeff Bezos explains to Amazon investors why no profits are a good thing - danso
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/12/4217794/jeff-bezos-letter-amazon-investors-2012

======
lutusp
It should read "no profits _is_ a good thing." The subject is the singular "no
profits", not the plural "profits".

